# Solved: Keyboard and Mouse not working in Windows 7; but works in BIOS/LinuxLiveCD



## upser01 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have an interesting problem.

The laptop I'm working on (And HP G series; running Windows 7 64bit Home Premium) had a NASTY trojan that disabled the keyboard and mouse (is what I'm assuming). I was able to work on the laptop with a USB mouse and the onscreen keyboard

After going through about 10 AV software I finally got rid of all the Trojans (the scans on various AV software ran clean multiple times after removal); but the keyboard and trackpad continue to be disabled. 

Under the Device Manager it lists as the device as a "code 10" error.

Doing some Googling I found a post that said do delete the registry entries that were labeled "UpperFilters" and "LowerFilters"; which I did and I rebooted.

Now my USB mouse OR my USB keyboard won't work. 

I tried using a Linux Live CD and the trackpad and keyboard DOES work there no problem. Also the keyboard works fine when I'm in the BIOS.

It's only when I'm in Windows (even in Safe Mode) that the keyboard/trackpad/USB Mouse/USB Keyboard doesn't work...so it's not a hardware problem.

Things I've tried (besides deleting those registry entries)

- Startup Repair
- sfc /scannow
- Reinstall the drivers (when I DID have access to Keyboard and Mouse)

So to recap; I cannot use the keyboard/trackpad (or a USB Mouse and USB Keyboard) in Windows (including safe mode); but they DO work when not using Windows.

Anything else I can try?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Check the bios setup for USB for DOS or USB legacy or
USB for keyboard/mouse.
Something like that.
Might get them backup at the hardware level.
Hard to tell if the windows files are corrupted.
How did you run the system file checker without them?
Have you tried unplugging them,restarting the computer,
then plugging them back in to see if it will rerecoginize them?


----------



## upser01 (Sep 4, 2012)

I've already looked in the BIOS for that option; but I'll double check.



> How did you run the system file checker without them?


That's the thing the keyboard and mouse work when I boot into the CD.



> Have you tried unplugging them,restarting the computer,
> then plugging them back in to see if it will rerecoginize them?


Yes I've done the restart and the "unplug/replug" thing



> Hard to tell if the windows files are corrupted.


I think; because the keyboard and trackpad work when I boot off the CD, that it _*might*_ be corrupted Windows files....

--C


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Try this,you may have deleted the wrong set of filters.............
http://www.edmartechguide.com/2010/08/solution-mouse-andor-keyboard-not.html
Looks like that is for XP,but the last known good configuration may help
put the registry back if the keyboard will work at that point.
I,ll look for more.
That is all I am seeing really.
If you can get to the registry entry or run system restore,
you can probably put the filter entries back in the registry.
Should be able to find the location of those on the same page
that told you to delete them.
Might do a little research on editting the registry from the boot cd.
Should be able to run system restore from the repair options.


----------



## upser01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Would the System Restore make the virus come back?

I guess at this point I'm dead in the water anyway.

I'll try this and will report my findings


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If the virus was deleted,then it shouldn't be there anymore.
All system restore really does is restore a earlier version of the registry.
Don't go back too far or you could lose registry entries to installed
programs which would cause them to stop working.


----------



## upser01 (Sep 4, 2012)

Okay;

The System Restore brought back the use of my external USB mouse but the trackpad and keyboard didn't work (as expected).

Now now that I had the mouse back I did a (LOT) of Googling and found this...

http://hateadub.wordpress.com/2011/04/20/code-10-device-manager-keyboard-and-mouse-not-working/

Basically it said to EDIT (not delete) the UpperFilters entry.

I edited..

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4D36E96B-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}

And made sure the *UpperFilters *value was *kbdclass*

I rebooted and it worked! Got the trackpad and keyboard back!

Thank you SO much for your help!

--C


----------

